# chord question (root, 2nd, 3rd, 4th)



## TearsInTheRain (Mar 2, 2006)

i was playing my guitar and came across this chord root 2nd, 3rd, 4th and would like to know what it is, im thinking dim something but not sure this is how i was playing it

01023x so a c major but i moved it up a whole step and got this 03045x so again im thinking its a d dim something but not sure can anyone help me


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

so its E, Bb, D, A, D

looks like a Bb 6th? b4...lol

In the key of Bb, there are two flats, Bb and Eb....so yeah...I dont know


and arent the 3rd and 7th degrees of the scale essential? in the sense that they shouldnt be dropped?


----------



## Michael (Apr 27, 2007)

The notes of the new chord would be E, D, G, F# (or Gb), D. As for what you'd call, it...you've got me! The D major triad is DFA.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

jroberts said:


> I assume you're notating that backwards (ie 1 - 6 rather than 6 - 1). That would give you D, F#, G, D, E. If D is the root, that gives you, as you say, R-3-4-R-2. I guess I'd look at the 2 as a 9 and the 4 as an 11 and call it a D11 (with no 5 or 7). If G is the root, you have 5-7-R-5-6. If you look at the 6 as a 13, I guess that's kind-of a Gmaj13 (with no 3rd). If E is the root, you have b7-2-b3-b7-R. That would be an Em9 (with no 5). If the F# is the root, you have something really odd.
> 
> The bottom line is that what you call it depends on how you use it. Regardless, its a bit of an ambiguous chord, particularly where you're missing the 3rd or the 7th. It could fit a lot of places, but would be pretty unusual in standard harmony. So just use it wherever it fits, and call it whatever you want. I would suggest "Roger the Chord".


I think Norma is a better name for it...


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

So this is just the standard open position C voicing moved up a whole step, so the root is D? I love that cord, very dreamy. I'll get back to you with a name.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

*Where it appears in nature, perhaps*

A campfire C up two frets with two open strings? 

Bob Dylan's "Highway 61 Revisited," the song that starts "Well I ride on a mail train, baby/ Can't buy a thrill" (I forget the exact title, key of G): 

The V chord at the verse-ends sounds like this thing, to me.

And in another key and stack (the I-V-VIII-III family E-shapes):

"Temptation Eyes" by the Grass Roots, key of E, the second chord you come to in the E-major chorus.


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I fooled with it abit... IMO if you see the D as the root it would be a Dadd4add9 chord with no 5th. Or maybe it's a Dsus4add9 because your substituting the 4th for the 5th. Interesting chord really, and it sounds so cool.


----------



## Lou Cipher (Oct 2, 2007)

TearsInTheRain said:


> 01023x so a c major but i moved it up a whole step and got this 03045x


01023'0' sounds even better, and if you're using a capo, then 03045'0' is just the same.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

JC103 said:


> Or maybe it's a Dsus4add9 because your substituting the 4th for the 5th.


Except sus mean replacing the 3rd with something, not the 5th.


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

I know but it already has the third in it so... it's kind of an odd one to name.


----------

